# Nashville,TN is getting another full-time HD local channel soon



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

WSMV Channel 4,the NBC affiliate for Nashville,TN has been running alot of ads on their channel over the past few days.The ad states that "WSMV in HD is coming soon".The ads do not specify a date,they only say "coming soon".
I wondered if anyone else in the middle TN area has noticed these ads on Channel 4.


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

I live in Spring Hill, and have not seen these ads. This would be very welcome!!!!

I only watch Channel 5 due to the HD, but would love another choice!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

lawmangrant said:


> I live in Spring Hill, and have not seen these ads. This would be very welcome!!!!
> 
> I only watch Channel 5 due to the HD, but would love another choice!


I agree,it will be a welcome addition when it does go live with full-time HD indeed.  
Once WSMV does go full-time HD,that will be 2 out of the big 4.
WZTV,the FOX affiliate for Nashville should also be going to a full-time HD format sometime in the near future.Sinclair Broadcasting Group owns WZTV,and they are converting more and more of their owned stations to full-time HD.
My contacts at WKRN ( ABC affiliate ) say that they have no idea at all in regards to if/when they will go full-time HD.


----------



## bwjones22 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have read where WSMV is planning on launching News in HD on September 15.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Where did you read it?


----------



## bwjones22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nashcat said:


> Where did you read it?


I read it on the AVS forum. The person said that they called WSMV and said that they would start September 15 at 5pm. I can't post the link as I have just joined.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The only info that I have seen online is from WSMVs home page.

http://www.wsmv.com/index.html

It states " *4* *HD* *COMING* *SOON* " in the top left corner of their website.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

WSMV is promoting the "HD coming soon" message again tonight.They are running occasional ads during the Redskins @ Giants game that is on now.


----------



## bwjones22 (Sep 3, 2008)

WSMV is now saying "Starting Monday at 5"


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

bwjones22 said:


> WSMV is now saying "Starting Monday at 5"


I saw another one of their ads during the 10 PM news last night.
It said "Starting Monday".


----------



## bwjones22 (Sep 3, 2008)

WSMV broadcasted their Noon show today in HD and it looked really good. The same news graphics, but new weather graphics.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

WSMV,Channel 4 is now broadcasting their local news in HD.
The studio shots look great as of now.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Did anyone else catch the 5 PM newscast?
I thought the weather graphics and radar looked great.Very sharp and clear PQ.
The overall PQ looked very good,with no audio sync issues.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

What a difference between the 5 and 6 PM newscasts.I was watching some of the 6 PM news,and it appears that their local HD broadcast is indeed a "work in progress".
The PQ was unwatchable for approx. 5-7 minutes,with no audio.It looked like the channel just completely froze/locked up.
As of now,they appear to have it back on track.


----------

